
Axway Acquires Mobile App Development Platform Appcelerator - jamest
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/17/axway-acquires-mobile-app-development-platform-appcelerator/
======
pkwood
Axway acquired my employer several years ago. The primary metric used to
evaluate technical solutions seemed to be the birthplace of the engineer. Very
silly decisions were made. I advise caution.

------
sschueller
I'm not sure if this is good or bad.

They recently deleted their 4 years worth of support forum data which was
vital for solving inherent issues with the platform. Even answer that were
over 4 years old still held up to certain quirks that exists especially on the
android side.

I recently spend quit a bit of time trying to debug an existing Titanium app
just to find out that the new Titanium SDK broke HTTP Authentication when
using the http client. Things like that should have automated tests and should
never make it to a final release.

~~~
tzm
I think the acquisition is a good move for both companies and the SDK /
platform. Axway is well positioned to take the product and team to a bigger
market and is committing more resources into the product.

They are currently working on a plan to retain key information from the legacy
q/a forum. SO will be the official forum going forward (which should have been
in place early on). Expect a new search feature and cached results that will
resolve these issues.

More will be announced in the coming weeks.

Fwiw, I built their new learning platform among other things.

~~~
aikah
> They are currently working on a plan to retain key information from the
> legacy q/a forum

That's not what clients are asking. They want access to old threads
period.Some people still need to maintain apps developed with a old version of
the SDK.

> I think the acquisition is a good move for both companies and the SDK /
> platform. Axway is well positioned to take the product and team to a bigger
> market and is committing more resources into the product.

That's corporate talk. It says nothing about how current clients will be
treated. It's vague and unnecessary.

~~~
tzm
Yesterday Axway was not in the mobile business. Today they are. I think
existing customers will treated well as they vie for positioning. I think you
could infer they want to retain and grow the business, not kill it.

~~~
invalidname
Want is different than would. This is a highly competitive market where
Appcelerator is pretty far behind the technical leaders of the pack. It mostly
carries thanks to its huge head start but on technical terms its gotten old.

Most employees usually leave even with a good acquisition so if the acquiring
company doesn't really "get it" this might be a problem.

